# Streets of Seilen IC Campaign



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

This is the begining of my "Streets of Seilen" campaign, which is set in my world of Tur An Tiel.

The players are...

Mal Malenkirk (Game Control)--a gadflyish mercenary.

Kaiambus Arkhendeire (Kajimba Lion)--an ex-guild enforcer with sorcerous ability

Vargo Sentilospar (Vargo)--a Gnomari priest of Astra.

Yunalesca (tokiwong)--a good natured druid from Cassira.

Sirath Leisterb (Clear Dragon)--a cynical Quaesteri thief.

Kelvin Arenstine (Sollir Furryfoot)--an Alfari wizard.


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

*Prologue*

At the very edge of the Outer World, there is a palace far larger than any palace has a right to be.  It towers over the landscape, a testament to its creator's power.  And to death.  For the entire structure is made of bones.  Spinal cords and femurs support its unwieldy base--passing through the gateway, one goes through a set of ribs so colossal, one might be tempted to speculate as to their owner.  And then one might think better of it.  As one passes through hallways large enough for an elephant to walkthrough, you would see that even the floors and furniture are made out of bones.  Passing chandeliers made of arm bones, one would come to tables carved out of the pinions of dragons, and goblets of human skulls.  The entire thing is a hymn to death.  And a hymn to death's master.  To Thanatos, Dark Reaper of Souls, and Lord of the Charnal House.

At the moment, if you could see him, you would see a man clad in a large dark robe.  You would perhaps catch the occasional glance of a pair of burning eyes.  You would not see his face.  The Lord of the Charnal House does not permit that sort of familiarity, not even to his servants.  This man would be staring into a vast pool of blood, held in the skull of a dragon.  The skull is that of Anakires, King of Dragons, Firstborn of Sebera, who Thanatos slew.  The blood is the blood of a god, whose name has been all but forgotten, who Thanatos also slew.  Thanatos stares at this blood intensely as if it holds great significance.  And perhaps to the burning eyes of Thanatos, it does.  At length, Thanatos turns away from the Pool of Blood.  "Melkys--attend me."  The voice of Thanatos is a dark, quiet thing that can not be denied.  He does not shout.  And yet he is never unheard.  

Melkys Verminlord creeps out of the corners of the chamber.  He has many shapes.  At the moment, he takes the form of grimy old man, with a face not unlike a toad.  "Of course, great lord." he mutters nervously.  "I live to serve.  And I serve to live..."  Melkys is not loyal to Thanatos.  He would overthrow him if he could.  But Melkys is a coward, and Thanatos is beyond his ability to overthrow.  And so he serves.

Thanatos turns to him, something akin to disgust apparent in his bearing towards Melkys.  "It is beginning." he says.  There is something close to satisfaction in Dark Reaper's voice.  It is not satisfaction, for Thanatos will not be satisfied until he has quenched all life.  But it is close enough. 

Melkys supplicates himself at Thanatos's feet.  "That is marvelous, great master.  Soon then, we will be avenged on the Aellari..."  

Thanatos glances at Melkys.  "*I* will be avenged on the Aellari..."

Melkys gives a nervous laugh.  "Of course.  I mispoke myself.  You will be avenged, and I will recieve the pleasure of seeing you avenged..."

Thanatos raises his hand.  "Enough."  Melkys immediately quiets.  Millennia of experience have taught him that it wisest not to press one's luck with the Lord of the Charnal House.  At length, Thanatos speaks again.  "Prepare your servants, Melkys.  I will do the same. The hour is nigh.  The balance that has kept us in check for so long is about to be undone..."  He pauses there relish in his voice.  "They cannot hold us back now."

Melkys bows deeply.  "Of course master.  I go... immediately."  With that he creeps away.  Thanatos turns back to the pool.  None see the face of Thanatos.  Not even servants, for the Lord of the Charnal House does not permit that sort of familiarity.  But if it could be seen...

It would be smiling...


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

*Act 1: Scene 1*

The caravan that is carrying you has been travelling for five weeks.  It has been rather cramped going, actually--the caravan is only three wagons, and one of them has been taken by a rather prominent figure from Blackcastle Tower.  You have spent most of the trip either outside, in what has been uncomfortably damp weather or jostling elbows with your fellow passengers in the caravan.  But finally, after weeks of hardship, you are nearing Seilen...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca walks lazily alongside her pet Valis, her lion companion.  Despite the weather and the corwded conditions she still seems somewhat wide-eyed and very much appreciative of the sights she has seen in the last 5 weeks..._

"Almost to Salien, Valis..." she nuzzles the mane of her lion, "I know I know you are grumpy cheer up, this is the farthest from home we have ever been.  I wonder what Salien is like, another big city, oh I don't know I almost feel nervous..." 

Valis saunter alongside of her, his eyes gazing back and forth across the road despite his stern nature, he can be very soft and quite plesant...

_Yunalesca trots along with a bounce in her step... her golen hir ending in two ponytails... she smiles brightly to all in the caravan and all those that past and gives good greetings..._


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

_Mal rouses once more from his slumber._ 

''Rrmmhhmm wha...  I hope that *now* we've arrived.'' 

_Mal looks despondant as he realizes that the caravan hasn't quite reached the city yet._ 

-''Oh crap.  Well now I can't go back to sleep.  Hrmmph.  Let's do some exercise then. '' 

_He dons on his full gears, from the chain shirt to the backpack and including his impossibly flashy red hair helmet.  Then he starts jogging around the caravan at a brisk pace as it keeps moving toward the city.  It's pretty much what he did the whole trip; sleep, complain and train._ 

*OOC:*  My helmet looks somethink like that, except the cheek guard are removed and in the back there is an engraved inscription: 

_The Gods watch over us.  
It keeps them entertained. _

It's hard to see, though, because of all the red hair in the way.


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

Mal Malenkirk said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Huh, do I know the prominent figure from Blackcastle tower?  Or was it me? It's in Mal's character to monopolize a wagon if he can get away with it and to whine about it if he can't. *




OOC:  The prominent figure from Blackcastle Tower--ain't you.  That's all I'll say for now...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

_As Mal is jogging, he grumbles every time he passes in front of the ''Blacktower'' wagon_

-''Lousy Blacktowerians.  I Fight for them, I bleed for them, and they repay me by stealing a whole wagon.  Forced me to sleep in cramped quarters.  I had to sleep next to a lion for Polychrome's sake!  Lousy blacktowerians...''

_And it goes on and on._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca waves to Mal..._

"Training again... he is very determined... isn't he Valis?"

Valis shrugs in reply more interested in the scenery then Mal...


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*

_Inside the caravan wagon that housed Mal, Kaiambus stirs slightly, arching an eyebrow at the grumpy mercenary.  As the mercenary gets equipped, Kaiambus pulls the hood of his cloak down low, closes his eyes, and starts to meditate, absentmindedly patting Kazanaus, his cat.  Seilen is the last place in the entire world that I need to be, he mutters to himself right before he sinks into his trance..._

*OOC* — What's the rest of the scene in this wagon like?  Aside from the recently departed Mal (do I know his name, or is he just the mercenary to me?), who's in here with me?

tKL


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Yunalesca waves to Mal...
> 
> "Training again... he is very determined... isn't he Valis?"
> *




_Mal heard that comment from Yunalesca and shouts back to her:_

-''I hate training.  But I'd hate getting killed even more!''


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

The wagon that Kaiambus finds himself in is a small, cramped thing, filled with barrels and crates.  His fellow passengers include a tall Gnomari in priestly garb, a rather quiet Quaesteri, a pair of Nibelungen Hobyea, and a group four of Syran mercenaries that the merchant has hired to guard the caravan.

OOC:  As for who you know--it depends how sociable you've been...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca laughs as she walks along side... more a girlish schoolgirl giggle then anything else... she is young... wide eyed and very curious of everything..._

"I am sorry Mal... you just alwasy seem so serious... right Valis?"

Valis purrs, almost a growl and continues to walk forward...

_Yunalesca sighs..._

"Such a nice day out... I here we are almost to the city... another city... this should be fun... we don't have many of those on Cassira... not many at all."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

*OOC:* Kaiambus: You are part ranger aren't you?

Mal spent a lot of time doing mock fights during the trip to stay sharp.  At worse he trained with other mercenaries but if any of the other PCs are half decent in melee, they could have been regular fencing partner(s).  After 5 weeks we'd presumably be on a first name basis.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

*OOC:* Yunalesca has been friendly with everyone and always willing to lend a hand and used her abilities to heal those that were ill or hurt... and make sure the journey was as pleasant as possible all the while talking with everyone... she loves to know more about the world at large....


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

*The Gates of Seilen*

As the caravan rolls ahead, the great Southern Gate of Seilen rolls into view.  Carved out of fifty feet high marble, they loom over the plain.  A large statue is carved into the arch of the gate, showing a man sitting on a throne, holding a spear.  His face has been laborously obliterated.  

As the caravan nears the gates, a group of guards step forward.  They are clad in full plate, and hold spears.  They seem rather bored.  A sleepy-eyed looking captain glances at the caravan.

"Halt in the name of Primus Timon Quirinius, the Regent Alyssa Quirinius, and Marshal of the Watch Julia Caelianius.  By the order of the Marshal, we are to stop you and ask your name and business here..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 18, 2002)

*Kelvin Arenstine...*

Kelvin glances out of his spellbook as the caravan started to a halt.  He puts his book away, revealing his graceful face-where tufts of blonde and red hair would normally only be visible past the fairly large spellbook.

"Oh, we must be there..."  _Finally,_ Kelvin thought in his head, _These weeks of being cramped for so long have got me to a point where it's hard to think, but i'll put on a good show like always for Brigit._  Kelvin steps out of the caravan, his height glancing compared to some of those around him, his body stiff from being cramped.  But he dares not to stretch just yet or it might lower his presence slightly in the eyes of the others, something that he hesitated very much to do.

Pausing to look over the situation, the wizard considers what to say.

(What information do the player characters know about the caravans?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 18, 2002)

(Kelvin as per his nature would be pretty nice towards the rest of the caravan troupe, but while mantaining a small distance away from them, to heighten his presence.  He wouldn't do things to embarass himself if he could help it, but this is mostly show.  Inside Kelvin knows he has less constraint, but shows it in less political ways, such as in battle or when he is not around so many people he feels the need to impose his authority on, which may get him in trouble sometimes...)


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

_Mal rolls his eyes as he hears the formality with which they are ordered to step forward.  He stops jogging near Yulanesca and speaks to any other fellow traveller who might be interested:_

-''I guess that the Primus is the legitimate sovereign, albeit he is too young to reign since there is a regent.  But the King, or primus in this case, embodies in his person the power of the state.  In theory, government official are supposed to act in his name, and in his name only.  If the Regent and Marshal have managed to get themselves added to the list, they probably carry more weight then they should.  And have puffy egoes.''

_Mal suddenly smiles_

-''A divided central government would be good news.  It would mean more opportunity for fun and gainful employment.''

_Mal steps forward on his turn (actually rushing past a few people in the line because he hates waiting) and presents himself to the guard._

-''My name is Mal Malenkirk.  I am here both for the celebration and to visit family.''


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 18, 2002)

_Kelvin listens and hides a smile to Mal's sudden response, perhaps he should have took the chance to know the mercenary a bit better, perhaps if he felt he had less weight on his shoulders, he would have acted just the same way.  He continues to watch for the guard's response..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*

*OOC*: Yup, I'm part ranger, but I'm mostly an archer.  I have limited melee ability (twf, ambidex).  Kaiambus would certainly have been available for sparring with Mal, likely putting them on a first name basis, but probably not more.  As far as friendliness, etc., Kaiambus has largely seemed pre-occupied during this trip.  He's not unfriendly, but he's not exactly warm and cuddly, either.  Occasionally, mostly when necessary, Kaiambus has hunted, and he's a good shot, but it's clear that his marksmanship is not from years of deerstalking. 

_When the wagon comes to a halt, Kaiambus gathers his familiar, and exits the wagon.  He looks over his fellow passengers quickly, and then eyes the guards._

"I'm here to visit my *Family*." 

_There's a slight emphasis on Family, indicating that it's not his blood relations he indicates.  He half grins as he says this, almost blushing.  He's pretty clearly uncomfortable.  At least he seems so momentarily, the grin and blush break almost as quickly as they appeared.  He turns off to the side out of the way of the other travelers, eyeing them intently as they state their names and business._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca bows when it is her turn... and smiles earnestly..._

"I am Yunalesca I come from Carissa and I wish to enter the city to enjoy the celebration, I have no family here.  I am just a simple traveller."

_Yunalesca smiles brightly and allows her gorgeous looks and good nature to speak for themselves..._


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

The watch captain seems to nod at Kaiambus's comment.  "Yes--we have a lot of people visiting their *Families* these days..."  He grabs his arm lightly.  "You watch it in there.  Things aren't like they used to be..."  He continues down the line.

A guard laughs slightly at Mal's comments.  "The Marshal's too big for her britches...?  Tell me about it...  The busiest time of the year, and she has us out here doing _security_ work..."  He gives a wistful sigh.  "God, I wish I was in the guard house, dicing..."  Another one glances at him.  "I'd be careful about that--she might hear..."

A tall man clad in black, flanked by several people of various races bows deeply.  "I am called Horonius Aefirn.  It is my priviledge to be pledged to the Dark Reaper of Souls.  These people are my Acolytes.  They are Nameless, at the moment..."

A young man whose flashy dress indicates him as a wizard of Brael has stepped out of the guard post, and is gesturing with a richly decorated wand.  As his eyes light on Mal, he stops.  "Mal?  Mal Malenkirk...?  Well, of all the places..."  He gives a cheerful laugh.  "Surely you remember your old drinking buddy, Valentius Orne?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca watches Mal and Valentius with much curiosity... she does not speak just watch with innocent eyes and a smile enjoying the sights and keeping Valis under control.... he sits obediantly at her side..._

"Wow..." she mouths.... looking around.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *"Surely you remember your old drinking buddy, Valentius Orne?"*




-''How can I forget!  We did much more than drink, Val.  I didn't know you were up here.  We _must_ catch up!  Is there anywhere I can meet you once you get off duty?''

_Mal looks genuinely thrilled to see an old friend.  He waves enthusiastically to him. _

*OOC:* Anything I should know about Valentius or do I make it up as I go?


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

Valentius laughs.  "I'll probably be here for a while... this work is maddening!  Just send a Dragoman to me with a message where you're staying once you've settled down, and I'll meet you there..."


OOC:  He went to the Academy, and was _much_ better at his classes then you...

Despite being an even greater carouser.


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

A guard approaches Yunalesca nervously.

"Umm, excuse me miss... I was wondering if you'd keep your lion on a leash...?"  He gulps and picks up a sturdy collar attached to a chain.  "It's nothing personal--we just don't want any accidents..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca smiles..._

"Mal... would you mind if I joined you... I have never been here before and it seems like you have a good grasp on how this big city works..."

_Yunalesca bites her lip... trying not to sound to imposing..._

"I promise not to be too much trouble.... I understand if you are too busy and all."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca looks to the guard..._

"Oh Valis... he is perfectly hamrless..." she nuzzles his cheek and he purrs back to her... Yuna continues, as she takes the leash, "He won't harm a soul I promise..."


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

The guard coughs.  "Uhh, sure, I believe you... but you see... we have a problem with animals sometimes and we like to be safe..."  He shudders.  "Last week, the ambassador from Seired Masa's pet gryphon got loose and slaughtered twenty people.  We had to kill it _and_ the ambassador is threatening to have us tried for destruction of property..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca looks horrified..._

"Oh dear... well then it that case... sorry Valis... just a for a little while okay?" she says with a smile and leashes him up much to the lion's annoyance...

_She sighs and nuzzles his mane..._

"Just for a little while okay?" she looks to the guard, "I will make sure he stays on his best behavior..."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

Yunalesca said:
			
		

> *Yunalesca smiles...
> 
> "Mal... would you mind if I joined you... I have never been here before and it seems like you have a good grasp on how this big city works..."
> 
> ...




-''Well, huh...

_Mal is silent for a moment as he mentally weights the pros and cons of tagging along with Yulanesca;

''-Pro: She's hot
-Con: She drags a Lion around!
-Pro: The lion will keep the annoying people from annoying me.
-Con: But then again the Lion might draw its own brand of annoying people who'd want to pet him...
-Another Con:The Lion might keep the pretty girls away.
-Pro: But then again the Lion might draw the pretty girls in.  Do the pretty girls like lions?  Hmm, it does travel with a pretty girl.  And he looks a lot like a big kitten.
-Another Pro: He'll keep the cutpurses away!  Well, that's the clincher.

Mal suddenly smile to Yunalesca, his decision taken._

-''Miss, I'd be delighted to escort you through the city.''



			
				Yunalesca said:
			
		

> _Talking to the guard:_
> "Oh Valis... he is perfectly hamrless... He won't harm a soul I promise..."




_Mal raises an eyebrow at that comment and starts thinking again while Yula argues with the guard:

''WHAT?  He won't harm a soul?  This sort of defeat the purpose of dragging a lion around.

And if he won't harm anyone, he will not scare the annoying people away.  Hmm, but he is more likely to draw pretty girls.  But he will not frightens the cutpurses.  But...''_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

"Yay!!!!" _Yunalesca hugs Mal... and then nuzzles  Valis.. who purrs in reply... then looks to Mal and growls menacingly.. before Yunalesca scowls to Valis..._

"Stop that this instant..." she smiles to Mal, "Lead the way... and I promise you won't regret this."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

_Mal's eyes light up as the Lion purrs then growls._

-''Oooh, oooh, that's good; can you make him growl and purr on command?  That could come in handy!''

_Thinking again;

''If he purrs when pretty girls are near and growl at annoying people...''

As he is contemplating a perfect world where annoying people and pretty girls know their place, Mal leads the way in the city looking for the closest, most affordable Inn._


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

*The High-up from Blackcastle Tower...*

A man exits from the Blackcastle Tower wagon.  He is frail looking young man clad in stiff-necked dark robes.  His hair is a dark black, while his face is set in a permanent unpleasant frown.  "_I_ am Ambassador Abragius Kessel, of the Demense of Blackcastle Tower, here to recognize the Primus and Regent..."  Abragius's tone is a deeply snobbish drawl, as if these mendicants couldn't figure that out by looking at him, they are to blame for it.  "I am to be taken to my ambassadorial quarters _immediately_..."

The Captain frowns at this.  He glances at Valentius, who nods, then looks back at Abragius.  "Of course sir.  I'll have some men escort you there immediately..."  His displeasure is obvious, as is it's reason to any with knowledge of the area--Abragius is likely a member of the Shaded Cabal, an organization whose stated goal is to conquer the Aguire...

As Kaiambus glances around, his eyes fall on the imposing bulk of Slavers' Keep, which lies a few miles away from the walls of Seilen.  Its traditional flag--a wolf in chains--is flying in its usual place.  However below it, in the position reserved for honored guests is a flag showing a demon devouring a human heart.  The flag of Urek Mersa...


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

As Mal and Yunalesca move forward, a young man wearing a bright red hat, and holding a sturdy staff comes forward.

"Pardon me, sir and miss...?  Do you wish to hire the services of a Dragoman?  Then I am your man--Eveiret Sto.  For a few coins I will guide you around the city to help you get your footing.  For example, do you wish to find an inn?  I know the names of every inn in the city, their respective prices, and states of fullness...  A tavern?  I will not only tell you their names and locations, but who owns them, the quality of the liquor they serve, and how many fights have been there lately, whcih may be either a positive or a negative..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca follows Mal oohing and awwing at the sights..._

"Well I wouldn't say on command.. but he does what I want him to do.. if I want him to be nice he usually is... and if he needs to be mean he can do that too... once saw him take down a full size deer all by his lonesome... he is strong my Valis..."

_*He is a nice man I like him... seems trusting enough...*_

_Yunalesca walks beside Mal with a plesant smile on her lips..._


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

_Talking to Eveiret_

''Eveiret, you have good timing.  What I need is to find an Inn that offers the best ratio between affordable price, quality of service and proximity of a first rate tavern.  And when you get us there, I'll need you to deliver a message to a friend.''

_Looking back toward the gate, he looks suprised._

-''Kessel!  We spent the whole trip with that load of troll dung!  Had I known I would have sabotaged his wagon.''


----------



## Rhialto (May 18, 2002)

Eveiret smiles.  "One jumps into my brain at this very moment--the Gilded Gargoyle, run and operated by that soul of hospitality Smiling Jack...  The price is simple--a silver a day--the food is excellent, and the reputation of the place is beyond reproach."

He puts out his hand.  "For ten coppers, I'll lead you right to it..."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 18, 2002)

''That sounds great.  Lead on.''

_Mal gives Eveiret a silver piece._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

_Yunalesca watches wide-eyed..._

"Wow... you are so generous..."

_She follows them to the inn... Valis falling in step behind Mal..._

"This is all so different from my home.. all these buildings... and streets... so many people... and all this pomp... I guess if I were from the big city I would have a big ego too... but it all seems so strange... thanks again Mal..." 

_Yunalesca smiles and continues to look impressed with the sights and sounds..._


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

> _Yunalesca watches wide-eyed..._
> 
> "Wow... you are so generous..."




-''Yes, I know.  What can I say, I have a heart of gold!''

_Inwardly, Mal is cursing himself:

''What does she mean, generous?  Oh no!  Did I accidently give the dragoman a gold piece instead of a silver piece?  Man, I'm such a scatterbrain!  Okay, don't act weird.  Try to look in Evereit's hand.  Be cool, don't look suspicious....  Damn!  He just pocketed the coin.  Argh! Now I need to count my money!''_


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

As Yunalesca and Mal walk, they pass a set of five pillars, around a large bonfire.  A group of women clad in bright orange are tending to it.  Eveiret gestures to it.  "Before you is the watchfire of Seilen--a gift to the city two centuries ago, on the ascension of Emperor Prascis XXIV.  It was started by a portion of the flame that burns in a similar watchfire in the Imperial City of Legeth, which was started by the Archimagus Bloodstone to commemorate the restoration of the Imperial Line of Lairuusk... The watchfire is guarded by the priestesses of Hathala."

As they glance at the five pillars the pair realizes that they are in fact statues, each representing a man with a name carved under him.  One is a formidable looking man with a beard.  Beneath him is the name "Caelianus".  Another shows a man with a narrow face, his eyes calculating.  The name beneath him is "Viminalius".  A third shows a proud, slightly arrogant face.  The name beneath that is "Quirinius".  The fourth is a man with vicious smile, and determined eyes.  The name beneath him is "Aventinius".  The fifth pillar is man with a cagy, cunning face.  Below him is the name "Esquilinius".  Each of the five clasps the shoulder of the man to his left, so that all five support each other. 

As Eveiret notes the pair's interest he says.  "The five pillars represent each of the Five Families.  They were carved by the local sculptor Arein Limet.  Each shows the founder of their respective Family."  He stares for a moment.  "All in all, they are very good likenesses..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*

_Kaiambus shakes off his annoyance at seeing the flag of Urek Mersa on the Slavers' Keep, and moves into the city, falling in line with Yunalesca, Valis, and Mal.  He perches Kazanaus on his shoulder.  The presence of a major diplomat, unannounced into the city is rather intriguing — he makes a mental note to find out who Abragius Kessel is in the grand scheme of things as soon as he get's a chance to talk to the "right" people for that sort of thing.  When he gets closer to Mal and Yunalesca, he nods at them and says, _"I'm sure you won't mind my travelling to an inn with you."

_It's not a question, but a statement, although not rude and rather friendly in it's own bizarre manner.  Both he and Kazanaus are mildly impressed by the lion Valis, although jealous might be a better term to describe Kazanaus's feelings.  Kaimbus keeps an eye on Eveiret, just in case the Dragoman is trying to pull anything.  Although he's more than certain that both Mal and Yunalesca can take care of themselves, another set of eyes can't hurt.  And, in case anyone recognizes him, he pulls his hood down low.  No sense in getting involved with his Family if he doesn't need to do so.  Plus, they always manage to find him just fine on their own._


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret glances at Kaiambus, concerned.  "Arkhendeire.  Surprised to see you here, what with the rumors I've heard...  Still that's your business.  Here for the Emporium meeting, I suppose?"

_OOC: Kaiambus has never seen Eveiret before._


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*

_Kaiambus is a little bit unnerved by the familiar greeting of the Dragoman, but hides his surprise under a quick, broad, and, surprisingly honest, smile —_

"My business is my own, friend...I'm mostly here just to visit some Family."

*OOC*: If I can get a moment alone with Eveiret, maybe when we get to the Inn, I'd like to find out what rumours he's heard.  I'd prefer to just buy him a meal, and a couple of drinks and chat, but if he wants, I'm more than willing to buy the information outright.  Anyhow, that's neither here nor there until I can get him alone.


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret smiles back.

"Family's important, my friend, and Family quarrels can be unpleasant."

He puts a surprising amount of emphasis on that last part.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

Kelvin strides over to the guard, "I am here to learn more secrets of the arcane, do you think you could point me out to a mages guild, perhaps?"


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

The guard spits at his feet.

"Damn mages!  When the Purifiers finally burn you out, it'll be a pleasure..."

Another one snorts.

"And an elf too!  Why don't you go back to your forest, pointy-ears!  Looking to get some human arse...?"

The captain shoos them away.  "Don't mind them, sir.  They're just a bit drunk, and angry at having to be out here."  He pauses a second.  "No, we don't have any real mages' guild, I'm afraid...  There's a Silver Chalice house in the Dawn Kingdom section, but that's about it..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

_Noting the guards reaction, but not responding to it himself, Kelvin asks the guards where the house is, out of 'curiousity' and if they tell him he will simply travel to there._


----------



## Clear Dragon (May 19, 2002)

OOC: sorry for the delay in my response, usually I availible saturdays but everything imaginable has come up this weekend, but since hanging back and watching fits Sirrath it works. FYI i added equip and spells to my char description on the other thread.


Sirrath finally leaves the wagon he was cramped up in, he steps out and stretchs his long frame. He slowly rolls his head around and his neck emits a few loud creaks. He runs his hand through the shoulder length dark red hair. After cracking his knuckles he begins to slowy lumber over to the guards. His eyes instinctively squinting at the sun.

"At last, I thought my bones were going to fuse solid on this ride."

A raven, Nienna, flys over from the nearest tree. It lands on Sirraths's shoulder and whispers al most inaudlibly into his ear. (As standard practice Sirrath sends her to scope out the layout of a city before his arrival).

He walks towards the guards, giving them pleasure as his reason for entering if necessary, and then out of curioistity following the path Yunalesca and Mal(whom he had fenced with once or twice during the trip).


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

_Mal listens absent mindedly as Eveiret explains the history of the watch fire and spends most of the time gazing down the cleavage of a beautiful red haired lady who is talking to a friend nearby.

But when Eveiret starts talking about the Families, Mal turns back his attention on the Dragoman._ 

-''Yeah, so these are the founding fathers.  Quirinus is the reigning family while the Caelinuses control the watch and perhaps the army.  But what about the Viminalius, Aventinius and Esquilinius families?  How much weight do they carry around here?

---

_A short while later, Kaiambus joins Mal Malenkirk_



> "I'm sure you won't mind my travelling to an inn with you." says Kaiambus




-''Especially if you chip in to pay the Dragoman!''

_Mal says it so matter of factly that it's freakishly hard to determine if he's serious or not.  As Kaiaumbus joins the small group, Eveiret talks to the newcomer in a way that lead Mal to believe they know each other._

-''My, twice in a day.  So where did you two meet?''


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2002)

> _Mal listens absent mindedly as Eveiret explains the history of the watch fire and spends most of the time gazing down the cleavage of a beautiful red haired lady who is talking to a friend nearby. _




_Yunalesca watches with slight curiosity... and almost speaks but holds her tongue when Mal switches gears... and listens intently..._

"Why is the standing of different families so important?  I just don't understand all the pomp and glamour attached to soemthing as small as a name...  big city folk are strange..." she says aloud... Valis growls in acknowledgement...

_Yunalesca continues to walk amidst onlookers and gawkers..._


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

Yunalesca said:
			
		

> I just don't understand all the pomp and glamour attached to soemthing as small as a name...  big city folk are strange..."




_Mal smiles to Yunalesca._

-''Yula, you really need to be escorted!  You are dangerously naive.  The standing of these families is important to *them*.  And given their power, believe me: they can make it very important to *us*.''


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*



			
				Mal Malenkirk said:
			
		

> *-''My, twice in a day.  So where did you two meet?'' *




_Kaiambus grins a curt grin at Mal, hopefully communicating that he has no clue who the Dragoman is or how they met.  He pops a couple gold coins out of his pocket, and tosses them to Mal._

"I trust that should cover what you've already paid?" 

*Conditional*: _Should the Dragoman see this and make any sort of noise looking for more money, Kaiambus will toss him a gold coin as well, saying_ 

"If you can spare a moment when we get to the inn, I'd like to speak to you for a bit.  You will be well compensated for your time and information."


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret smiles at Mal's explanation of the Five Families. 

"Ahh, if it were only that simple...  Each of the Five Families is equal in standing.  As the statues indicate, all support each other, and the lack of one would cause the whole to fall..."  Here he pauses to glance back at the watchfire, a slightly wry expression on his face.  "Well, that is the theory anyway... "  He glances back at the group.  "The position of Primus is bestowed upon a Family for a 20 year term by the Advisory Council.  The head of that Family is then made Primus.  He then bestows the titles of Marshal on the heads of the remaining four Families.  Presently, it stands as follows: Marcus Aventinius is Marshal of the Guard, Severus Viminalius is Marshal of the Coin, Julia Caelianus is Marshal of the Watch, and Gregory Esquilinius is Marshal of Entertainments."  He pauses a moment and watches the group carefully.  "To put it simply, Malenkirk, any one of these people carries enough to crush you like an insect if they have mind to--even that harmless sounding Marshal of Entertainments..."

Eveiret glances at Kaiambus and whispers to him.  "You keep trying to attract my attention.  When we get to the Gargoyle, I'll need to talk to you.  We have much to discuss..."


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

The captain scowls at Kelvin's question.  "Look, sir, why don't you just hire a dragoman?  I'm a watch captain, not a guide..."

He listens warily to Sirath's explanation.  After casting a glance at Valentius, he nods, and lets him through.  The entire watch glances at the Quaesteri with open dislike and even fear.  But they let him pass.


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

_To Eveiret:_ 

''Crush me like a bug?  Ain't we melodramatic.  I just asked you about their standing, not which family was on vermin control duties.''

_To Kaiambus as he gives Mal a couple of gold piece: 

Mal's eyes widen slightly as he sees the coins._

-''Huh, well yes.  It does cover it.

_Then he discreetly pockets the two gold piece._


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret makes a slight bow.  "I'm simply saying, sir, that all of the Five Families are powerful.  At the moment, Quirinius is a bit more powerful than the others, but even they are not overwhelmingly so..."  He frowns at this.  "Of course, the Regent is another story..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2002)

_Yunalesca listens..._

"Well why don't they just share this power... I mean what makes them better then everyone else?"


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

> _Eveiret:_
> "Of course, the Regent is another story..."




-''Aha!  And I'm dying to hear another good story.''


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 19, 2002)

> _Yunalesca:_
> 
> "Well why don't they just share this power''





-''Because they don't want to.''



> _Yunalesca:_
> 
> ''I mean what makes them better then everyone else?"




-''Goons and gold, mostly.''


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret glances at Malenkirk.  "Alyssa is...quite influential.  She has a real knack for... diplomacy.  It's enough to say that all the Five Families know that the best interests of Alyssa Quirinius are their best interests..."

He turns to Yunalesca.  "As for sharing power--why, the Primus shares power with the Advisory Council.  All is completely fair and equitable."  He grins.  "At least, that's the party line..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2002)

_Yunalesca nods..._

"I apologize, I just do not fully understand the ways of the city-folk.  I shall try not to be a bother..." she bites her lip in slight embarrassment.


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

Eveiret laughs at Yunalesca's comment.

"I wouldn't worry.  I've lived here my whole life, and I'm not certain I understand them either..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

_Kelvin will travel to the Silver Chalice house when he has a chance to, paying close attention to anything suspicious as he goes there._


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

As Kelvin passes through the gate,  a tall man wearing a red hat and carrying a staff approaches him.

"Excuse me, lordship...?  Care to hire a dragoman?  I can easily take you to wherever it is you wish to go..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Eveiret laughs at Yunalesca's comment.
> 
> "I wouldn't worry.  I've lived here my whole life, and I'm not certain I understand them either..." *




_Yunalesca smiles at his comment and warms up some..._

"Well at least I don't feel so alone... in that happenstance..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 19, 2002)

(Does Kelvin know what a dragoman is, presuming that it's nothing that bad...)

Kelvin nods, "Very well, what is your fee?"

(Assuming it is reasonable)

"I am interested in looking at this...Silver Chalice building, I wish to gain more knowledge of the arcane arts and I hope there's something there that can help me."  The alfari looks at the dragoman for a second, then will follow.

(Sense Motive check, +5)


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2002)

The dragoman bows.  "Five coppers for a person."  he says.  He doesn't seem to be lying...

(OOC: Dragomen are guides.  If your character has any knowledge of human kingdoms, he knows about them.)

When the alfari mentions his destination, the dragoman nods, and heads away, gesturing for him to follow.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 19, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Eveiret glances at Kaiambus and whispers to him.  "You keep trying to attract my attention.  When we get to the Gargoyle, I'll need to talk to you.  We have much to discuss..." *




_Kaiambus nods quietly.  For most of the rest of the time they spend travelling to the inn, he listens to the conversation between Mal, Yunalesca, and the Dragoman without interjecting anything of note.  For his own personal sake, he pays close attention to the description of the current power structure in Seilen.  One never knows when the right information can become useful._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

_Kelvin follows the dragoman..._


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2002)

The dragoman leads Kelvin to a small canal.  The water is a deep  black.  A small ferry sits there.  The dragoman glances at the alfari.  "The canals are the fastest route to the Dawn Kingdom section of Seilen..."  He pays the ferryman a coin, and indicates that Kelvin should do the same.  

Once both are on the ferry, it pulls away, and heads towards the elven section of town.  It quickly winds through a slightly disreputable section of town (passing a large tower that looks like a demented corkscrew made out of stone) and goes onto a neat, orderly section dominated by buildings that look somewhat like caves.  It passes through a section of town where the overall building style seems to be towards unpleasant grotesquerie.  Kelvin shudders, recognizing it on some base level of his being as the work of Quaesteri.  A large group of Quaesteri (almost certainly from Seired Masa, oldest of the Kingdoms of Dusk) are dancing out in the street, whipping each other.  The Shadow Elves sing praises of Thanatos as they do so.

_Hail to thee--(to thee  hail)--
Lord of Death--(King of Ashes)--
Prince of Dust--(Mighty One)--
None is higher than you--(no one)--
None may equal you--(there is none)--
All falls to you--(you shall have all)--
All are ruled by you--(you will rule all)--
Lord of Death--(King of Ashes)--
Prince of Dust--(Mighty One)--
HAIL TO THEE--(to thee hail)--
HAIL TO THEE--(to thee hail)--
HAIL TO THEE--(to thee hail)..._

The sounds of the Quaesteri's chant echo to Kelvin's ears even after their section is far back in the path.  Somehow, Kelvin finds it disturbing in some way that defines the very core of his being...

At last the ferry reaches the sloping buildings, and gentle parkways of the Kingdoms of Morn.  Somehow, even surrounded by the walls, and buildings of others, this place reminds Kelvin of home.  Getting off the ferry, the dragoman leads him to a tall building that is immediately recognizable as a house of the Silver Chalice.  The symbol of a silver goblet bearing five stars hangs above the house's door, on an elaborate silk banner.  The dragoman, seeing that Kelvin has no more need for him, leaves.  Kelvin stands before the door to the Silver Chalice house.  All he has to do is enter...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

_Kelvin shudders as he gets off the boat, after saying goodbye to the dragoman and paying him 1 gold instead of 5 copper, the Alfari knocks on the door to the Silver Chalice House._

(Sorry for being so clueless, but do I know anything else about the Silver Chalice Soceity?  Such as if I have to give some sort of signal or certification to enter?)


----------



## Vargo (May 20, 2002)

*Now it's my turn to apologize...*

OOC: Thanks to my new schedule, it's going to be almost impossible for me to post on weekends - is that going to be a problem?

Vargo nods a greeting to the guard at the gate, and says, "My name is Vargo Sentilospar, and I am here in the service of Astra, on business that is between her and me."


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2002)

OOC: Vargo--no problem...  we can work around this.

Sollir--I'll send you some information shortly.  Don't worry.

IC:  The watch captain stares at Vargo snarling.  "Listen, elf, Astra may very well have business for you, but if she thinks I'll let you through with that comment, she has another thing coming..."

He glances at a pair of watchmen.  "Keep this elf under guard. I'm going to send a message to the Temple of Astra to see what they say..."  The pair steps forward, and points their spears at Vargo's chest.


----------



## Vargo (May 20, 2002)

Vargo rolls his eyes.

"If you wish to overreact as such, I'm sure that my superiors would be more than glad to vouch for my faith.  I did not mean my words to be offensive - just that Astra holds my duties to me and my superiors.  If my words worry you, then I shall give you my oath as Her loyal servant that I shall not bring harm to any who do not seek to bring harm upon me while I am within the gates of the city."


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2002)

The captain stares at Vargo calmly.  "Last week, a man--on orders from _his_ god, or so he claimed--killed his wife and children.  So if I seem a bit grouchy on this subject--it's because I am.  I've been out here for five hours, sorting through travelers, on the order of my superior, who imagines that this will  perform some miracle, and make Seilen safer.  Now, when someone says what you said to me, I do some checking..."

Another watch member arrives holding a letter.  The captain glances at it, and nods.  "The Archwisdom says you're to be let through.  She'd like to see you tomorrow, if you have the time." He turns away, and goes down the line.  "Enjoy yourself in Seilen, sir.  Hope the Grey Rats don't give you _too_ much trouble..."


----------



## Rhialto (May 21, 2002)

OOC: I'm thinking about making an OOC post thread for the campaign.  What do you think about this...?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *OOC: I'm thinking about making an OOC post thread for the campaign.  What do you think about this...? *




*OOC:* I say it is a good idea...


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 21, 2002)

*OOC*:  Whatever's fine with me, although I do have one question, and it may be a silly question, but what would we do in an OOC thread? 

tKL


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 21, 2002)

*OOC:* For one thing, we wouldn't be making as many OOC post in the IC thread... 

BTW Rhialto: When are we arriving at the Gilded Gargoyle?


----------



## Clear Dragon (May 21, 2002)

Sirrath lapses back into consciousness, still adjusting from abandoning his nocturnal tendices which he had gave up for the caravan trip. 

"I can't afford to meditate now, I am bound to be robbed by some inferior theif" He thinks to himself.

Sirrath walks to the gate(I mentioned earlier that he was sort of following Mal and Yunalesca, but not what distance, so you can decide a bit on how far he has went by now).

He looks over the dragomen, and approaches whichever one seems to be the most likely to be aquainted with the less reputable areas of town.

"I am looking for a place to stay, eat, find some entertainment and possibly find some work, preferably someplace where I won't have to deal with people intolorent to my kind"

"I am also interested in Libraries both mundae and arcane, no need to take me now, just the names and locations will do for now"


----------



## Clear Dragon (May 21, 2002)

OOC:
I am for an OOC thread, would helpful especially when one is trying to catch up, to talk to the DM out of character(ie for suggestions). I have been particularly busy as of late with my classes adn would to be able to get some ideas how i should progress having fallen behind a bit(especially since our characters haven't really formed into a group yet, especially mine)


----------



## Rhialto (May 21, 2002)

OOC: Here's the OOC thread then...

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13293

And Mal--real soon...

IC: The dragoman gives an amused nod to Seireth's query.  "Well, if Shadow Elves don't want to deal with that sort of people, they should hide under rocks...  Still, most places in town will serve Quaesteri same as anyplace else..."  He smiles.  "For a few coins, I'll give you a name..."


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2002)

OOC:  Woo-hoo!  We're back!

IC: A pale Gnomari opens the door, and glances at Kelvin calmly.

"What does the sage fill his cup with?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 24, 2002)

Kelvin responds calmly, "Knowledge...of course."


----------



## Rhialto (May 25, 2002)

The Gnomari bows.  "Enter, then Lord Arestine.  The Master wishes to speak to you."  With that the Gnomari takes Kelvin by the arm, and leads him into the chapterhouse.

The hallways of the Silver Chalice chapterhouse are dim, lit by pale torches.  The Gnomari (or is he a Gnomari?  At first glance his features seem to say so, but the more Kelvin looks at him, the more uncertain he gets...) leads Kelvin forward with out pausing, not the slightest emotion playing on his face.  Kelvin stares at the rooms that they pass.  One is a library, full of books.  Another is laboratory.  A third is a room dominated by comfortable chairs, where many elves sit conversing.  As Kelvin and his guide pass by, a pair of Alfari wizards pass, one wearing his long hair in a braided ponytail, the other with much shorter hair, combed into a widow's peak, and wearing a bright blue robe.

"I tell you, Meredes, this so-called "proof" of your "_Materia Prima_" theory is nothing more than the usual fluctuations of the Ethereal Core..." says the one with the braid.

The one in a blue robe who is by implication named Meredes snorts at that.  "The Ethereal Core, Rudinet?  And where is this Ethereal Core that you Jerindests always pull out?  Nowhere!  This great creation of yours remains undiscovered despite all your assurances that "its existence is certain".  The alledged "fluctuations" you note so often are the disturbance wakes caused by the entry of Materia into the Plane..."

Rudinet sighs.  "Again this phantom "Materia" of yours, Meredes...  While the Core remains undiscovered, at least its existence is based on observable facts.  But this Materia of yours is sheer fancy.  Why, not once in two hundred years have you ever supplied any..."

The pair pass out of earshot, just as Kelvin's guide stops before a richly ornamented door.  He glances at Kelvin calmly.  "The Master's chamber..." he utters quietly.  With that, he opens the door.  

Inside a tall young Alfari woman of startling beauty is talking furiously to a stately looking Gnomari man, who looks as if he will not see 300 again.  "--is blasphemy, Durene!  By what right do you bar me from his papers?"

The Gnomari gives her a chill smile.  "By my rights as his executer, Lady Syleria."

Lady Syleria (where has Kelvin heard that name before?  He does not know...) is shouting now, furious.  "You cannot do this, Durene!  It pollutes his memory..."

Durene turns, a slight show of fury in his face.  "I do *not* recall when you became the possessor of my late Master's memory, Antia..."

With this, the guide coughs.  "Master Kelvin, of House Arestine here to see you, sir."  Both Durene and the Lady Syleria stiffen at this.   Finally, Durene coughs.  "Very well, Ianus.  Send him in."  With that, he turns to Lady Syleria.  "I trust our business can wait until after I am done talking with young Lord Arestine, Antia...?"

Lady Syleria frowns, and turns away.  "Very well, Durene.  Try and stall this for as long as you can.  The Heartsflame _will_ see me justified..."  With that she stomps out.  As she leaves, Kelvin sees the holy symbol of Brigit--a tiny flame carved in crystal--hanging from her neck.  

Durene motions for Kelvin to take a seat.  "Well then, it is good to see you, Lord Arestine.  I recieved your Master's letter just the other day, though I'm afraid there's going to be problems..."  He bows, slightly.  "I am Durene Gyages, Master of this House..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

_The first thought Kelvin thinks as he enters is, 'there is something terribly terribly wrong here...was not the master of the house Conach Merineste?_

"Lord Durene,"  Kelvin bows humbly, "What is the problem that you speak of?"


----------



## Rhialto (May 27, 2002)

Durene laughs.  "I can see by your face you're surprised to see me at this desk.  Allow me to assure you that I *am* Master of this chapterhouse--for a while at least..."  He sighs.  "That you see, is the problem--Master Conach is dead.  I am Master Temporary of the House, but have yet to acclaimed by the members, and so, I do not have the authority to grant you access to the book your master Ailil wished to have copied..."


----------



## Rhialto (May 28, 2002)

Eveiret leads his charges to the foot of a great bridge.  "The Bridge of Courts... it spans the Murkenmere..." he states.  "The Gilded Gargoyle lies on the other side."  He leads them onto it.  

The Bridge of Courts is a huge thing, with enough room for two elephants to pass over it.  At least, in theory.  In actuality, a sizable crowd and buildings that have encrusted over the sides of the road like barnacles make it impossible.  The buildings seem to be simple craft shops, for the most part, with an occasional tavern of the extremely seedy sort in there as well.  Glancing down, one can see the black waters of the Murkenmere, as they flow to the sea..

"This is an important place of business," notes Eveiret.  "Not as important as Market Square, but almost.  In the center the great court buildings are located... Treason is punished by being thrown weighted into the Murkenmere..."  Suddenly, there is a cry.  

A group of about six Verhazi, those dog-headed beasts that walk like men, are leaving a tailor's shop.  A pair of trolls follow after them, their bear-like faces showing a cruel malice that belies their uneasy shuffle.  Between them is carried a middle-aged man, his face bloodied.  A woman rushes out after them, crying.  The leader of the Verhazi, an older, slightly fat one with greying fur, barks at her.

"Go back in clothes-house, tailor's bed-woman!  Those who do not pay Crafts' Guild money must pay _consequences_..."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 28, 2002)

-''Well, the city is more hospitable than I remembered...''


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 28, 2002)

_Kaiambus glances at Eveiret, eyebrow raised.  He pulls his hood down lower and makes himself as inconspicuous as possible.  His eyes down, he quietly addresses the others —_

"I'd suggest, and hopefully you'll agree, that we pick our battles carefully while in Seilen."  _After a moment's pause, he grins._  "I'm rather curious about this event myself, though, and, with your leave" — _he looks towards Yunalesca and Mal_ — "I'd like to talk to the wife.  This might be a perfect way to gain some quick and fast knowledge of current political struggles in the city.  Plus, maybe we can do something for her and him, assuming you all want to, and assuming anything can be done."


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 28, 2002)

_Mal looks at Kaiambus blankly for a full second before talking:_ 

-''Well, I'd love to go talk to an hysterical woman with you.  Really, I would.  But I'm the victim of an ancient family curse that prevents me from tolerating high-pitched screams and sobs.  So I'll go inquire about the local thugs in this seedy tavern instead.''

_Mal walks toward a tavern next to tailor's shop.  His left hand rests under his cloak.  Some might think it rests on a weapon, the truth is that it's on his purse.  Mal is much more affraid of cutpurses than muggers.  Once there he orders a drink.  Then he casually asks about the Vherzazi and what just happned outside of the tavern._


----------



## Rhialto (May 29, 2002)

As Mal walks to the tavern, a large half-goblin grins at him, and unsheathes a knife.  

"The bar takes a surcharge for entry..." he says softly.  As he does so, he rolls up his sleeve, revealing a tattoo of a large grey rat...


----------



## Rhialto (May 29, 2002)

As the Verhazi lead the tailor away, a group of three individuals dressed in loose robes approach, their speed almost eerie. At their sides, each carries a greatsword.  They do not seem to be wearing any armor.  Their leader is a tall, stately woman, whose silver hair and golden eyes distinguish her as being of Sleurithian descent.  "Unhand him." she says to the head Verhazi in a calm, flat voice.

Eveirett glances at the Yunalesca, who is staring at the individuals curiously.  "Janissaries.  The elite troops of the Society of the Slaying Sword.  Who are themselves elite troops, which tells you a great deal..."

The older Verhazi stares at the Sleurithian Janissary, and laughs.  "Slayer-woman!  Come to argue with us?  We backed by Crafts' Guild!  The Slayers will be gone soon!  It is certain..."

In one fluid blur of a motion, the Janissaries draw their swords.  "We told you to unhand the tailor..."

The Verhazi laughs.  "You want me to have Strongfist and Fingerbreak yank off his hands...?  Strange request..."

The Sleurithian narrows her eyes.  "The sword that slays should be in the hand that wields..." she mutters quietly.  With that the other two Janissaries leap forward, and attack the trolls.  The Sleurithian charges at the elderly Verhazi...


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (May 29, 2002)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *"The bar takes a surcharge for entry..." he says softly.  As he does so, he rolls up his sleeve, revealing a tattoo of a large grey rat... *




_Mal's eyes roll dramatically in their socket._

-''This really is a hospitable city!  First of all, ratboy, this is one ugly tattoo you are sporting.  Is the surcharge required to pay for its removal?  Secondly, you wield this knife as if it was a hammer.  Is the surcharge required to pay for some fencing lessons?  Thirdly...''

_Suddenly there is a commotion nearby as the Janissaries engage the Verhazi in melee._

-''...and thirdly there are things happening right now that are much more interesting than you are.  Please, excuse me.''

_Mal rushes toward the fight and pauses to assess the situation.  

''A fight!  Which side, if any, do I want to be on?  My, this is a foxy lady.  Society of the Slaying sword, eh?  These are supposed to be kindred spirits.  And these Dogmen work for a guild.  I love guilds *so* much.  It's time to spread the love...''

Mal's blade flashes in his hand.  He draws it so swiftly that it might as well have materialized.  He glances back toward the hobgoblin with the rat tattoo to be sure he isn't preparing something nasty, then swings his shield from his back to his left arm and he calls to the leader of the Janissaries as he prepares to charge into the fray:_

-''Hey, Janissaries!  Would you accept some assistance against the guild's puppy soldiers?''





*OOC:* 

Society of the slaying sword are mercenaries, right? 

Unless the Janissaries yell for Mal to stay out of it, he is going to engage the lesser Verhazis who are bound to try to rescue their leader by flanking the Lady.  He'll try to prevent that, fighting back to back with the Janissary if she'll let him.

I can move at 60' and charge up to 120' if I need to, so it can't take me very long to join the fight.  My standard attack bonus is +10 with my enchanted longsword (1D8+6, 19-20).  +12 if I charge.  My AC with my shield in position is 21 (19 in a round that I charged).

If the Janissaries insist I stay out of it, I'll stop in my track and sheath my sword, that's all.  You'll notice that I asked them if they'd _accept_ help, not if they _needed_ help.  Warriors are usually very proud. 

BTW; I make sure that the ratboy hobgoblin see me drawing my blade.  I want him to back off and flashing (quickdraw) an enchanted blade should do the trick.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 29, 2002)

"I am sorry to hear about Master Conach, although it seems you'll be an adequate house master when things calm down.  Please, tell me, how did the late master die?" 

_ Kelvin tries to make himself look as if he was simply inquisitive, however he tries to mantain his thoughts to himself._

(And after listening to the Gnomari's explanation, if any, Kelvin will continue with the next question if appropriate)

"Who must I talk to about the book my master wants me to copy?  Surely there is someone in this building who can help."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 29, 2002)

*Kaiambus Arkhendeire*

_The commotion behind Kaiambus, stops him dead in his tracks.  He sees Mal draw his blade amid the start of the melee between the Verhazi, the Janissaries, and the Trolls (er...not necessarily in that order)._

"Oh, ****."  

_Kaiambus quickly assesses the situation.  Talking to the widow seems like a bit of a moot point right now.  The Janissaries and Mal are outnumbered.  Fighting the guildsmen, particularly these guildsmen, may not be what Kaiambus had in mind, but it seems like the only way. Kaiambus knocks an arrow and waits..._

OOC:  I wait to see what Mal does, as soon as he attacks (if he does), I'll fire an arrow at one of the unengaged Verhazi [+8 Attack with MW Longbow, +9 if within 30' (point blank shot), no penalty for shooting into melee (precise shot)].  My AC is 16, 13 flatfooted.  In the event that he does not attack, I'll hold my action long enough to see how the battle plays out — if the Janissaries look like they're going to take a beating, I'll start to take shots at the guildsmen.


----------



## Vargo (May 29, 2002)

Knowing that his presence has been requested tomorrow, Vargo finds that he has much time to kill on his hands.  Seeing as how Mal and Yunalesca seemed to have the most potential for having fun, he follows after their rapidly dissapearing forms in the distance.

If allowed, he's mounted.


----------



## Rhialto (May 30, 2002)

An Ulheru Janissary glances at Mal and nods.

"A wise warrior never refuses an honest offer of aid..."

****************

Meanwhile, Vargo, on his horse, has caught up to the group.  The scene that presents itself is this--a group of three Janissaries is attacking a larger group of Verhazi and Trolls.  Kaiambus is nocking an arrow, Mal is about to attack a Verhazi, and a very nervous tailor is running back to his shop.

OOC:  Okay, let's see what we have here--Kaiambus is going to fire at a Verhazi.  Mal is going to attack a Verhazi.  Two of the Janissaries are attacking Trolls--the leader is attacking the head Verhazi.  I'll wait a while for Vargo and Yunalesca to post their actions, and then--combat begins...


----------



## Rhialto (May 30, 2002)

Durene glances at Kelvin, an amused smile on his face.  "How did he die?  That's easy--he went to bed one morning, and didn't wake up the next day..."  He opens a small drawer on the desk, and then takes out a strange, pungent smelling brown stick.  Noting Kelvin's questioning glance, he says, "A cheroot.  It's how the Rus smoke sweetweed.  I picked up the habit from the natives back when I was helping to excavate some old Rusinian ruins..."  He makes a simple pass with his hand.  A tiny flame appears on the tip of his fingertip.  He lights the cheroot with it, then takes a long satisfied draw.  He puffs out a perfectly circular smoke-ring, which, on closer examination, takes the form of a snake, swallowing its tail...  "A vice, I admit," he says with a slight smile, "but really--what isn't...?"

He takes another puff off his cheroot, then glances at Kelvin after he finishes his question.  "As for that--as I said--you can't look at the book now.  Not until a permanent Master is chosen.  That will probably be me, though Lady Syleria seems to think otherwise..."  He shuts his eyes.  "I don't know if you realize this, Arestine, but Ailil has asked a _very_ weighty thing.  'The Speaking of Words' is not a book we grant ready access to..."


----------



## Vargo (May 30, 2002)

Vargo, sizing up the situation quickly, recognizes who is likely to be in the right of things, and quickly intones, "My Lady, I beseech your blessings upon those who seek to uphold Order, may their courage never falter!"  He then slides off of Truth's back, and readies his crossbow.  Unfortunately, for the perceptive, it is unloaded.

Translation: Vargo casts _Bless_ upon the Jannisaries, Kaiambus, Mal, Yunalesca, and of course, himself.  If possible, he'll catch the tailor in the area of effect - nothing wrong with giving the poor man a little bit of help.  He then readies his crossbow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 1, 2002)

_Yunalesca hangs back watching... seeing just where this little fiasco is going to go... and keeps Valis in check..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Kelvin replies to Durene, "I understand although my master has his own reasons.  Do you know when the permanent master will be appointed?  Or perhaps, how may my master or I contact you when the book may be copied."


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 4, 2002)

Durene smiles.  "We should have made a selection within a week.  In fact, if you wish to attend the election, you may..."  He puffs out another smoke ring--this one a circle of tiny birds.  "Until then, Arestine, where are you planning on staying...?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2002)

_Yunalesca finally reacts after sizing up the situation and decides to cast a spell to harry the trolls..._

"By the strength of the soil... the power of the Earth shall consume you..." she casts *Entangle*(DC 15).

_Yunalesca urges Valis to attack along side Mal..._


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 5, 2002)

OOC: And now--it's *clobberin' time!!!*

The combatants' actions occur with dizzying speed.  First the Ulheru Janissary slashes with his blade.  In one graceful movement, the troll is cut in two.  The Sleurithian slashes at the head Verhazi who manages to roll with her cut, taking only what looks like a nasty gash in its side.  The Verhazi quickly takes out a wickedly curved pair of battleaxes, and attacks her.  She dodges the first blow with ease, but the second one hits her off guard, knocking her into the third.  The Verhazi smiles.  This might not be so difficult after all...

Valis leaps forward, and downs a Verhazi.  Within moments the dogman is lying supine on the street, its lifeblood oozing out of a large group of scratches.  Kaiambus readies his bow, and fires, downing another one.  

Mal rushes forward, sword ready.  Suddenly, he feels two burning shots of pain in his back.  The voice of the half-goblin whispers silkily, "Had you only insulted Ci'Nezdra's skill with the knife, he would have given you one cut.  But because you also insulted the honor of the Grey Rats, his sworn _parsha_, you will get two, and one is from Blooddrinker..."  Mal turns, but the half-goblin has already retreated--and the Verhazi he was about to attack, has turned to him, axe ready...

It's at this moment that Yunalesca casts Entagle, and Vargo casts Bless.  The spell fails to work on the remaining troll, or the lead Verhazi, but the rest of the Verhazi are captured--as is Mal, unfortunately...

The remaining Janissary, enheartened by Vargo's blessing, strikes the troll, stabbing it through the stomach.  As the huge beast falls, he quickly steps behind a tall Verhazi and gives it a wicked slash through the spine, downing the creature.  

Mal gives a gasp.  His whole body is aching with pain.  Still, he can't retreat,  so he might as well do something. He stabs the Verhazi before him, neatly through the neck.  The creature falls back as it passes out, its weight tearing through the vines.

The remaining Verhazi takes a swing at the Sleurithian, and misses.  It whimpers, pathetically.

The Ulheru quickly readies its blade and attacks.  The lead Verhazi nimbly dodges out of the way, and then avoids another attack by the Sleurithian.  But the Sleurithian's next attack connects with a dull thump, leaving a nasty gash on the Verhazi's arm.  The Verhazi glances at the wound, notices that some bone is showing, and then makes the logical choice--it turns tail and runs.  The Ulheru manages to hit with a nasty stab as it flees.  Limping forward, the creature rushes away.  "Just you wait, Janissaries!" it cries.  "Hr'ssa Bloodfang does not forgive slights!"  Valis meanwhile makes short work of the remaining one.

As he watches the creature flee, Mal feels a pain in his back.

_Oh damn..._ he finds himself thinking numbly.  _I'm bleeding..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 5, 2002)

_Kaiambus quickly surveys the field of battle, looking for the dragoman, Eveiret._

*OOC*: I must say, he was either particularly sharp or mysteriously absent during the fight...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2002)

_Yunalesca seeing Mal in trouble... tries to rush over to him and help as best she can... without getting entangled in the process..._

"Hang on Mal... I am soooo sorry..." she chants, "Spirits of the Earth bless your child with the gift to mend the wounds fof the flesh...!"

_Yunalesca casts *Cure Light Wounds...* on Mal._


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 6, 2002)

Eveiret, who was most definitely not there a few moments ago, appears at Kaiambus's side.

"An excellent shot." he drawls.  "Nothing like a little fighting to show where a man's loyalties lie..." There is a definite smile on his face.

Yunalesca casts _Cure Light Wounds_.  Mal feels the wounds in his back knit together.  While they're still rather sore, the bleeding's stopped.  The Sleurithian Janissary approaches the pair.  She is bleeding, but seems to be bearing her wounds well.  She gives a slight bow.  "I must thank you for your aid.  Kelessu of the Society of the Slaying Sword is in your debt..."

In the background, the other two Janissaries are busily decapitating their opponents.  "Come on now, Ial," says the Ulheru.  "We don't want the Curse bringing up any of this bunch..."  

The other Janissary (a younger Aguiran) scowls.  "Oh, you and the Curse, Abramius." he mutters.  "I've never seen it happen, despite all your swearing by it."

The so-named Abramius shrugs.  "You're young yet." He pauses a moment, and stares.  "I'll never forget the first time I saw it happen.  I was 6, and the corpse in question was my mother..."  He shudders.  "Chilled my blood..."

Suddenly, a group of 20 armored men, wielding halberds approach.  They are clad in fine breastplate, engraved with the sigil of Seilen, a golden sun.  Their leader is a tall man, with jet black hair, and piercing gold eyes.  He is broad-shouldered, and commanding, his every gesture hinting at power.  A silver chain holds the scarlet cloak on his back.  The other men also where such cloaks, though their's are held on by much humbler looking broaches.  He glances around at the scene, a rather cruel smile coming to his face.  "I heard a troubling report of fighting, and set out at once.  Now, tell me, in the name of our young Primus, what happened here?  The Marshal Marcus Aventinius wishes to know."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhialto_
> *Eveiret, who was most definitely not there a few moments ago, appears at Kaiambus's side.
> 
> "An excellent shot." he drawls. "Nothing like a little fighting to show where a man's loyalties lie..." There is a definite smile on his face.*




_Kaiambus gives the Dragoman a hard, puzzled look._

"I suppose you'll still be wanting to talk to me when we get to the Gilded Gargoyle." _Kaiambus smiles honestly — "No point in causing problems.  I'm either in a whole new world of trouble or...well, either way, I'm in a whole new world of trouble," he thinks.  Then he laughs out loud and shrugs._  "Hell, the sooner the better, I guess.  I'd love to find out what you've got on your mind."

_That said, Kaiambus leaves the Dragoman and heads over towards Kelessu, Yunalesca, and Mal._


----------



## Mal Malenkirk (Jun 6, 2002)

_Mal sigh in relief as Yunalesca literraly works her magic._

-''Thanks, Yula.  It makes up for almost strangling me with those vines that sprouted out of nowhere.''

_He winks at her.  Then he glare at the bouncer._

*OOC:*

Could I get an update on my health status?  I've neen wounded, healed and I still don't know how many HP I have left.

Also, I feel very silly: The bouncer attacked me in the back and yet you let me go ahead with charging the Verhazi instead of whirling on the guy who just backstabbed me.  And now I can hardly go back to ratboy after first ignoring his wound and with the guards arriving on the scene.  It would look as if I was the agressor instead of just acting in self-defense.

This makes for a wacky scene that makes me look very bad and I have no control over it.  Mal would _never_ ignore somebody who backstabbed him.  Next time, please let me re-evaluate my actions.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2002)

Kelvin shrugs for a second, "I've been traveling these few days with a couple of my companions, I suppose I will stay at the same place that they are, do you suggest a place to stay?"  

Kelvin begins to wonder what the rest of his companions are up to...


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 12, 2002)

Durene takes a slight puff on his cheroot.

"As a matter of fact, I know a fine place for you to stay.  A fine old inn called the Gilded Gargoyle..."

He smiles. 

"I can take you there, if you wish."

OOC:

Mal--the bouncer ran into the bar.  He's not visible right now.  And you are at after the healing--39 hp.


----------

